# Baldwin Michigan fly fishing Salmon



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Great weekend in Baldwin Michigan fly fishing with my son.Amazed at the size running again this year.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking salmon! Looked like a great trip! Congrats on your catches!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Insane! I seen someone on Instagram had big fish


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice.. those kings will test your tackle for sure


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful kings !! I missed out on my annual trip to the PM this year because my sister was hospitalized with a bad infection in her 3 year old knee. I've never used a fly rod to target salmon yet but sure would like to hook into one using an egg pattern. Congratulations on the nice fish ! Mike


----------

